# Chicken Parts?



## Kayelle (Feb 27, 2019)

Joel gave me an idea for a new discussion question.


Do you choose to cook with breasts or thighs and why?


Is that an exclusive preference?


How do you feel about wings and drum sticks?


----------



## taxlady (Feb 27, 2019)

I prefer dark meat. DH dislikes dark meat. So, I cook both breasts and thighs.
 I love wings; my DH thinks they are too fiddly and not worth the effort.
 I am quite fond of drum sticks; DH - nope.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Feb 27, 2019)

Usually thighs, but for things like when I want sliced or matchsticks, as in Some stir fries and soups, I use breasts.  I rarely use wings - they've gotten way too expensive, given the amount of meat on them, due to their popularity.  Occasionally I will get leg quarters, and separate the drumsticks from them, but usually, I can get thighs as cheap as anything, and they have the most meat to bone of anything but breast.  And they have the most flavor, though, of course, some prefer white meat.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 27, 2019)

Here in Greater Montreal, boneless, skinless, chicken thighs cost almost as much as boneless, skinless, chicken breasts. I usually cut up a whole chicken. That way, I get good stuff for making chicken stock.


----------



## Katie H (Feb 27, 2019)

Whether or not we prefer legs, thighs, etc., our biggest challenge is to purchase poultry that hasn't been treated with hormones and antibiotics.  Glenn won't eat anything that has been tampered with and neither do I.


As far as "parts" choices, he's more of a "boob" man and I love, love, love dark meat, particularly thighs, but we strike a happy medium when it comes to how I prepare it.  A little for him, a little for me.


----------



## JustJoel (Feb 27, 2019)

Breasts or thighs depends on what the dish is. Generally, I prefer breasts, as thighs are a bit gamey for my taste.

I like wings a lot. I don’t like drumsticks at all.


----------



## JustJoel (Feb 27, 2019)

JustJoel said:


> Breasts or thighs depends on what the dish is. Generally, I prefer breasts, as thighs are a bit gamey for my taste.
> 
> I like wings a lot. I don’t like drumsticks at all.


I do like wings, but I prefer them with the tips removed. When I can, I buy the “drumettes.” If I have whole wings, I separate the tips and use them for stock.


----------



## Cheryl J (Feb 27, 2019)

Kayelle said:


> Joel gave me an idea for a new discussion question.
> 
> 
> Do you choose to cook with breasts or thighs and why?
> ...


.
Almost exclusively *thighs*...I love them best for grilling' and for most chicken dishes.  Once in a while I'll buy breasts for a particular recipe such as chicken parmesan, or if I'm making a chicken salad for a pot luck or get together and want it to look all pretty and white.   For those occasions, I usually braise or poach them.   

*Wings...*yes!  A huge batch of grilled or roasted wings is one of my faves.  

*Drums....*not so much. I don't buy them in bulk trays, but I'll gnaw on them when I buy a rotisserie.


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 27, 2019)

Do you choose to cook with breasts or thighs and why?
We both prefer thigh meat, although SC is a convert from breast meat. He says he never knew what he was missing before. He also enjoys the more flavorful thigh meat cooked to 180 degrees. That's very important I think.



Is that an exclusive preference?
I cook with breast meat only when it's a very quick cook, without danger of overcooking. I like them for a chicken salad for example.



How do you feel about wings and drum sticks? 

We really enjoy wings, especially on the grill. Neither one of us like drum sticks, although I'll strip the dark meat from them throwing away all the icky bits from a roast chicken.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 27, 2019)

We prefer chicken thighs-bone-in and skin-on. I like them pan roasted. 

We sometimes make chicken breasts, both with bone and skin and boneless and skinless. Breasts do especially well cooked sous vide. 

We do wings occasionally.

I seldom roast a whole chicken.


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 28, 2019)

JustJoel said:


> Breasts or thighs depends on what the dish is. Generally, I prefer breasts, *as thighs are a bit gamey for my taste.
> *
> I like wings a lot. I don’t like drumsticks at all.




I'm puzzled with that quote Joel.  Do you mean intensely chicken flavored instead?


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Feb 28, 2019)

If I'm feeling extra nice, I'll get thigh meat for Himself. Otherwise it's chicken breasts. One grocery store here sells boneless/skinless breasts that have no hormones, no antibiotics, and no added water/sodium "enhancer". Just plain, tasty (yes, tasty!) chicken. I'll by it when it's $1.69 a pound, but with a qualifying ($15) purchase, I've paid as little as $1.29. I've never had a problem with dry meat, maybe remembering to brine it if he's grilling it. Just like *Dawgluver*, I really *really* do not like the ookies in dark meat. Having said that, if I can get the thighs for 69 cents a pound (or less), I will use them for soup...and pretty much gag my way through trimming the meat after it's been cooked.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 28, 2019)

It depends on what I'm making and more importantly what's on sale. 

I really enjoy a half chicken from a local firemen's barbeque about the best.  Something about the Cornell barbeque sauce that they use just says summer to me.

Cornell Cooperative Extension | Cornell Chicken Barbecue Sauce and Safe Chicken Barbecues

I poach BSCB in stock and use them in place of deli meat for sandwiches, salads, etc...  

I also enjoy Buffalo-style chicken wings on a regular basis.


----------



## Just Cooking (Feb 28, 2019)

We prefer thighs and keep both boneless/skinless and bone in with skin, in the freezer.. The recipe dictates which I use..

I also keep breasts for particular dishes..

Love wings but, generally use store bought, prepared, for those times I just gotta have a plate of wings..

I like drumsticks fried only so, seldom have them on hand as, I use that much oil anymore..

Ross


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 28, 2019)

Skin on/bone in Thighs, hearts and gizzards.  I buy canned breast if I am making a salad. I order hot wings from Pizza Hut for that craving.  The occasional rotisserie if I want to make soup.


----------



## Just Cooking (Feb 28, 2019)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Skin on/bone in Thighs, hearts and gizzards.  *I buy canned breast if I am making a salad.* I order hot wings from Pizza Hut for that craving.  The occasional rotisserie if I want to make soup.



Interesting.. I have seen a few posts referring to canned chicken.. I have never bought it.. I'll have to give it a try..

Ross


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 28, 2019)

Just Cooking said:


> Interesting.. I have seen a few posts referring to canned chicken.. I have never bought it.. I'll have to give it a try..
> 
> Ross



Me too!


----------



## RPCookin (Feb 28, 2019)

Kayelle said:


> I'm puzzled with that quote Joel.  Do you mean intensely chicken flavored instead?



I was puzzled too.  There is nothing "gamey" about domestic chicken.  Flavorful yes.  I prefer thighs (but wife does not), but never buy boneless unless for a specific dish.  I like bone in thighs fried or roasted, seasoned well.

Boneless breast is good in dishes where it's well seasoned or cut up - I generally have a big bag of them in the freezer.  I do occasionally roast split breasts, bone in and skin on so that they retain their juiciness, but breast meat is bland and very easy to overcook.  I don't like it when it's dried out, and the boneless style just doesn't work well for that.

I buy wings a lot (they are on my shopping list for today)... so tasty and so easily marinated or seasoned all sorts of ways - lots of herb and spice blends that work well on chicken wings.  I season and roast in the oven, or dredge in seasoned flour and deep fry in a Dutch oven.  When fried, I will sometimes toss them in various sauces right before serving.  I generally have a bottle of one of the many sauces from Buffalo Wild Wings in the pantry.  I often treat drumsticks the same way, and I don't consider anything about them "icky".


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 28, 2019)

Another point to consider is that boneless skinless breast is about the most expensive cut of chicken (except for cutlets and tenders perhaps). Dark meat cuts are cheaper AND tastier IMO so it's a win/win.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Feb 28, 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qu9aPZIHI00


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 28, 2019)

Kayelle said:


> Joel gave me an idea for a new discussion question.
> 
> Do you choose to cook with breasts or thighs and why?
> 
> ...



I cook with all parts except wings. They're too fiddly to eat, for me.

DH prefers dark meat so I often roast thighs. Sometimes I roast bone-in skin-on breasts for lunch meat. I use boneless skinless breasts for quick-cooking dishes. I don't mind drumsticks, and DH loves them, so I make them occasionally, but I'm not crazy about all the connective tissue. I do save the bones and tendons for stock, though.

When I buy a whole chicken, the backs and wing tips go to stock.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 28, 2019)

Katie H said:


> Whether or not we prefer legs, thighs, etc., our biggest challenge is to purchase poultry that hasn't been treated with hormones and antibiotics.  Glenn won't eat anything that has been tampered with and neither do I.



Just FYI, processors are not permitted to add hormones to poultry.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 28, 2019)

Hormones are not allowed in chicken sold in the USA. If you see chicken labeled "no hormones added", that's just a gimmick to make you think its better than other chicken. Like a label that says "no cholesterol" on a jar of apricot jam.

On the other hand, you may see chicken packages with "15% solution added" or similar.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 28, 2019)

GotGarlic said:


> Just FYI, processors are not permitted to add hormones to poultry.


  Not only are processors not allowed to add hormones, producers are not allowed to give hormones to chickens. It has been illegal in the US for over 50 years.

https://www.chickencheck.in/blog/4-reasons-why-chickens-are-not-given-added-hormones/


----------



## Caslon (Feb 28, 2019)

I bought some low cost brand of skinless chicken breast fillets that when cooked had the taste and texture of rubberized tofu.  So there must be differences in the quality of chickens raised and processed.


----------



## roadfix (Feb 28, 2019)

I like wings and thighs when BBQ'ing.    For breasts I prefer to just bring home rotis'ed chicken from the store.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 1, 2019)

Just Cooking said:


> Interesting.. I have seen a few posts referring to canned chicken.. I have never bought it.. I'll have to give it a try..
> 
> Ross





Aunt Bea said:


> Me too!



The canned chicken breast is just the right size for two meals, saves me time and the cats love the broth it is canned in.  Look for it near the tuna in the store.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 1, 2019)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> The canned chicken breast is just the right size for two meals, saves me time and the cats love the broth it is canned in.  Look for it near the tuna in the store.



Thanks, PF!

Is there any particular brand of canned chicken that the cats seem to prefer?


----------



## Just Cooking (Mar 1, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> Thanks, PF!
> 
> Is there any particular brand of canned chicken that the cats seem to prefer?



+1 and..
I just asked the same thing in a private thank you message..  

Ross


----------



## Vinylhanger (Mar 1, 2019)

We do whichever is cheaper at the time.  If I do breasts, I pound them out a bit and marinate for a couple hours.  Thighs are good to go as is.

Favorite part though is gizzards.  Yummy things those bitty bits.


----------



## Addie (Mar 1, 2019)

Just Cooking said:


> Interesting.. I have seen a few posts referring to canned chicken.. I have never bought it.. I'll have to give it a try..
> 
> Ross



One year I was making a summer picnic for my daughter's backyard. I bought a couple of small cans, drained them well, and it made for a fairly tasty chicken salad sandwich. Mixed with finely diced onions and celery, it all disappeared. 

Would I do it again? Certainly. It consisted mostly of white breast meat. Not my favorite part of the chicken. But when doctored up, it wasn't bad. And I am also not a big fan of bread either. I had my sandwich from a hearty loaf of Italian bread. As did most of her guests.


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 1, 2019)

Vinylhanger said:


> We do whichever is cheaper at the time.  If I do breasts, I pound them out a bit and marinate for a couple hours.  Thighs are good to go as is.
> 
> Favorite part though is gizzards.  Yummy things those bitty bits.




Ahhh..another question I should have included VH!



*How do you feel about chicken giblets? 
*
I like the heart, gizzard and liver but husband doesn't. I always include them on the side for a "cooks treat" when roasting a chicken.


----------



## Vinylhanger (Mar 1, 2019)

Nothing better than good gas station deli gizzards.


----------



## Just Cooking (Mar 1, 2019)

Kayelle said:


> Ahhh..another question I should have included VH!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No thank you... Innards are't my faves.. 
No chicken lips either.. 

Ross


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 1, 2019)

Kayelle said:


> Ahhh..another question I should have included VH!
> 
> *How do you feel about chicken giblets?
> *
> I like the heart, gizzard and liver but husband doesn't. I always include them on the side for a "cooks treat" when roasting a chicken.



No, sorry. Neither of us likes chicken organs, so our cats get a sautéed treat when we have them.


----------



## roadfix (Mar 1, 2019)

Yeah, I like crunchy gizzards too.  

And I always order hearts at yakitori joints.   Yeah, hearts on 4" bamboo skewers and a cold one...


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 1, 2019)

Another fan of gizzards, hearts, and livers.

I miss the dirty rice craze.

Spaghetti Alla Caruso  I fake it with sauteed chicken livers and a bottle of my favorite sauce.

Roughly chopped/ground gizzards slow cooked with chopped peppers and onions make a great loose meat sandwich. Don't forget the hot sauce!


----------



## Cheryl J (Mar 1, 2019)

The only time I cook giblets is for Thanksgiving dinner.  (the liver gets tossed )

I simmer the heart and gizzard and finely chop them to add to the dressing.  I usually strain and add some of that simmering liquid to the dressing, and save some for the gravy.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 1, 2019)

I know, I'm weird. I like the tail. Innards are pretty good too.


----------



## rodentraiser (Mar 1, 2019)

Kayelle said:


> Joel gave me an idea for a new discussion question.
> 
> 
> Do you choose to cook with breasts or thighs and why?
> ...




I like to cook with breasts. Of course, mine aren't exactly removable, so I don't really have much choice. OHHHH, you mean CHICKEN breasts. Well, yes, I cook with those, too, and that's pretty exclusive. I'll make drumsticks every once in a while, but I've never found enough meat on wings to make cooking and eating them worth it. Maybe I was just buying wings off of skinny chickens.


----------



## Vinylhanger (Mar 2, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> Another fan of gizzards, hearts, and livers.
> 
> I miss the dirty rice craze.
> 
> ...


Chopped gizzards?  I may have to try that.  My teeth are the only part of me that doesn't like gizzards.  Done right, they are nice and soft, but you always get that one or two that make you worry a bit.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 3, 2019)

Vinylhanger said:


> Chopped gizzards?  I may have to try that.  My teeth are the only part of me that doesn't like gizzards.  Done right, they are nice and soft, but you always get that one or two that make you worry a bit.



If you have one of those old silver meat grinders that clamp onto the kitchen table you will be good to go.  Grind the raw gizzards, peppers, and onions on the coarse setting.  Season the mixture with salt, pepper and Bell's poultry seasoning.  Fry until the pink is gone, cover and cook low and slow until the gelatinous parts of the gizzard break down to form a glaze/sauce.  I usually finish them in the oven.  

This mixture makes a great hot sandwich filling or you can make dirty rice by mixing in two parts white rice to one part gizzards.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 4, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> Thanks, PF!
> 
> Is there any particular brand of canned chicken that the cats seem to prefer?







Just Cooking said:


> +1 and..
> I just asked the same thing in a private thank you message..
> 
> Ross



I get the Great Value brand at Walmart.


----------



## Just Cooking (Mar 4, 2019)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I get the Great Value brand at Walmart.



I will check it out... 

Thanks, PF..  

Ross


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 4, 2019)

Just Cooking said:


> I will check it out...
> 
> Thanks, PF..
> 
> Ross



Me too!!!

Thanks, PF and please thank America's Test Kittens!!!


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 6, 2019)

I like dark meat, my wife likes white meat. i cook both, and we share. For soup I use only dark meat. Have seen people who use white meet to make soup, what a waist.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 7, 2019)

Just Cooking said:


> I will check it out...
> 
> Thanks, PF..
> 
> Ross





Aunt Bea said:


> Me too!!!
> 
> Thanks, PF and please thank America's Test Kittens!!!



You are welcome and America's Test Kittens are proud to help!


----------



## Vinylhanger (Mar 7, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> If you have one of those old silver meat grinders that clamp onto the kitchen table you will be good to go.  Grind the raw gizzards, peppers, and onions on the coarse setting.  Season the mixture with salt, pepper and Bell's poultry seasoning.  Fry until the pink is gone, cover and cook low and slow until the gelatinous parts of the gizzard break down to form a glaze/sauce.  I usually finish them in the oven.
> 
> This mixture makes a great hot sandwich filling or you can make dirty rice by mixing in two parts white rice to one part gizzards.


This sounds awesome.  I may try this Sunday.


----------



## CraigC (Mar 8, 2019)

Thighs are our go to as they are usually on sale for .69 a pound for bone in and skin on. Breasts, bl/sl for Three Mustard Chicken and for stuffing. Livers for dirty rice. I like doing wings in the rotisserie basket over wood half splits.


----------



## luckytrim (Mar 8, 2019)

Forgotten Chicken Parts...


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Mar 9, 2019)

I was talking w/ a friend who had been out scraping the snow off her roof. The snow was falling into the neighbor's yard onto their chicken coop ( 5 F, 1 rooster.)  Thought she should be neighborly and go over and remove the fallen snow.   The rooster inside the coop put up a real sqwak.    I asked,  no, the chickens don't go out into their fenced in area in the winter, and yes,  they have some heating apparatus/ heat lamps for the birds. So, now you know--   They are warm and cozy.  

Our organic farmer- provider does not offer chickens in the winter.  

I am a breast man.  Dx is into thighs.  Our organic seller only sells whole birds, and eggs, in summer.  The legs are grilled. We both like cold drumsticks for lunch . Wings grilled.   Usually if we want wings, I buy 2-3 lb wings for grilling or oven bbq-d.   Try not to look to see if they are hormone free. Pretend they are.  

We usually buy chicken parts from Costco and share orders for the freezer.

I could be hungry for baked chicken, gravy and topped with biscuits right now.


----------



## Addie (Mar 9, 2019)

Whiskadoodle said:


> I was talking w/ a friend who had been out scraping the snow off her roof. The snow was falling into the neighbor's yard onto their chicken coop ( 5 F, 1 rooster.)  Thought she should be neighborly and go over and remove the fallen snow.   The rooster inside the coop put up a real sqwak.    I asked,  no, *the chickens don't go out into their fenced in area in the winter, *and yes,  they have some heating apparatus/ heat lamps for the birds. So, now you know--   They are warm and cozy.
> 
> Our organic farmer- provider does not offer chickens in the winter.
> 
> ...



And because the days are much shorter in the winter, their egg production goes way down. In the summer we always had eggs for breakfast. In the winter Cream of Wheat, Oatmeal or cold cereal. What few eggs they might lay in the winter, were always for baking. The rule was, "keep the chickens inside and a light on. It was the light that would encourage them to give us an egg every so often.


----------



## Caslon (Mar 12, 2019)

Vinylhanger said:


> I pound them out a bit and marinate for a couple hours.  Thighs are good to go as is.



I'll give it a go, pounding out a skinless breast fillet. Making it not so thick. Thanks.  I knew my seldom used spike meat hammer would one day be useful again.


----------



## Addie (Mar 12, 2019)

Caslon said:


> I'll give it a go, pounding out a skinless breast fillet. Making it not so thick. Thanks.  I knew my seldom used spike meat hammer would one day be useful again.



I am getting a little tired of chicken.


----------



## Caslon (Mar 12, 2019)

Addie said:


> I am getting a little tired of chicken.



Fajitas. There's a Mexican market 10 mikes away that has chicken spiced fajita meat.

I get  fixing up that kind of chicken dinner, now and then. Not bad. Flour tortillas, canned refried beans, tortilla chips.  Jarred salsa.


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 12, 2019)

Caslon said:


> I'll give it a go, pounding out a skinless breast fillet. Making it not so thick. Thanks. * I knew my seldom used spike meat hammer would one day be useful again.*




Caslon, hopefully your meat hammer also has a smooth side to pound out that chicken breast. The "spikes" would just tear up the breast.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 14, 2019)

Caslon said:


> I'll give it a go, pounding out a skinless breast fillet. Making it not so thick. Thanks.  I knew my seldom used spike meat hammer would one day be useful again.



If the breasts are large open them up with a knife before pounding them.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yqjfQP3Mp2k


----------

